# Hey guys, I think my fish laid eggs... advice



## 0949er

Hey guys how are you? I was on here a while ago because I needed help setting up a 20 gallon tank. Well, I am pleased to say that It is now a nice healthy community, because I have noticed that my fish were "mating" the other day, and now I have what seems like fish eggs randomly scattered around this fake plant that I have in the corner of my tank.

What should I do about them? Will the babies get eaten? How long does it take for them to hatch? I have so many questions haha. I don't have really a lot of equipment (other then the tank itself) so I cant really create a separate "breading ground" or anything to that extent. Should I just let them be and see what happens? They are black skirt tetra eggs. And even if they do develop, will they get sucked up by my filter? I have 2 of them... a Topfin 30 and a topfin 20. They are up against all odds right now.... advice please


----------



## mk4gti

what kind of fish are they? some fish wont eat their own fry, some will. Most fish will eat anything they can fit in their mouth though. More info will help also consider setting up a fry tank if you want to raise them.


----------



## 0949er

mk4gti said:


> what kind of fish are they? some fish wont eat their own fry, some will. Most fish will eat anything they can fit in their mouth though. More info will help also consider setting up a fry tank if you want to raise them.


what is a fry tank? The first eggs are from my black skirt tetra's. I also have 4 "guppy" like fish (they are not guppys, but are colorful and look like them), as well as a giant agile eater.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

fry tank is a seperate tank used to grow out the fry to fish.

you could get some sponge prefilters for the intake strainers on your filters but I think if you cant set up another tank, let em be, Breeding fish are happy,healthy fish.


----------



## mk4gti

If they are blak skirts then the adults will eat the eggs and fry so it might be wise to pick up a 2.5 gallon tank with a small sponge filter that runs on an air pump or something, make sure you have a light on them, usually a desk lamp will work fine, that should provide heat and light. I love this hobby but i just made my girlfriend switch form fancy guppies to fish that dont breed so much becuase dealing with fry on a monthly basis just wasnt fun.


----------



## littlefish

you can see here, is the same Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Breeding at Barbus Tetrazona


----------



## marcelomelloramos

Hi, I a brazilian creator guppy


----------

